# Attn : Changes for Australian permanent residents applying for Resident Return Visas



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Australia Immigration has announced that from 15 February 2012 the validity period for Resident Return Visas (Subclass 155) will be reduced from five years to one year when the applicant has not lived in Australia for more than two of the last five years.

The Resident Return visa is a permanent visa for current or former Australian permanent residents. This visa will allow you to maintain or regain your status as an Australian permanent resident if you re-enter Australia and meet the necessary requirements.

Australian permanent residents should take note of this change. The changes mean that if a permanent visa holder has not lived in Australia for at least 2 years in the five years prior to application, but shows "substantial ties" to Australia, an RRV will be granted for one year only. Australian Immigration defines substantial ties as: business, cultural, employment or personal ties which are of benefit to Australia.

If you do not meet the requirements of the RRV you can be assessed for the Three Month Resident Return visa. This visa is usually granted as an "interim" visa to allow travel for Australian Permanent residents whose visa is about to expire and who are not eligible for the Five Year Resident Return Visa.

*Therefore, from 15 February 2012 if a permanent visa holder has not lived in Australia for at least two years in the five years prior to application, but has eligible substantial ties, an RRV will be granted for one year only. Prior to 15 February, the applicant would have been granted a five year RRV.*

Please note that permanent residents who have spent at last two years in the last 5 years in Australia will still be granted a full five year RRV. Immigration officers will also be able to use their discretion and grant visas to applicants who are contributing to Australia's economy, but don't fully satisfy the physical residence requirements.

Source : Changes for Australian permanent residents applying for Resident Return Visas


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello.

I'm a little confused about these set of statements: 

_Therefore, from 15 February 2012 if a permanent visa holder has not lived in Australia for at least two years in the five years prior to application, but has eligible substantial ties, an RRV will be granted for one year only. Prior to 15 February, the applicant would have been granted a five year RRV.

Please note that permanent residents who have spent at last two years in the last 5 years in Australia will still be granted a full five year RRV. Immigration officers will also be able to use their discretion and grant visas to applicants who are contributing to Australia's economy, but don't fully satisfy the physical residence requirements._

Your second paragraph statement indicates that if a person at least spent 2 years out of the 5 yrs, they will be granted a full 5 yr RRV. That sort of contradicts your first paragraph statement.

Could you clarify. As of this date after Feb. 2012, if I at least stay 2 years out of the 5 yrs, I will only be granted a 1 yr RRV? Who now gets the 5 yr RRV?

Thanks.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Australia Immigration has announced that from 15 February 2012 the validity period for Resident Return Visas (Subclass 155) will be reduced from five years to one year when the applicant has not lived in Australia for more than two of the last five years.
> 
> The Resident Return visa is a permanent visa for current or former Australian permanent residents. This visa will allow you to maintain or regain your status as an Australian permanent resident if you re-enter Australia and meet the necessary requirements.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. all these frequent major changes are giving me the creeps :spider:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jb12 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm a little confused about these set of statements:
> 
> ...


From what i could understand from the source link webpage given in the initial update :

Prior to 15 February, the applicant would have been granted a five year RRV.

From 15 February 2012 if a permanent visa holder has not lived in Australia for at least two years in the five years prior to application, but has eligible substantial ties, an RRV will be granted for one year only.

So if you have lived for 2 yrs min in PR Visa, then you will get 5 yrs RRV there seems to be no change in that.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification about the 5 yr RRV. It's a good thing for this forum and people like yourself to keep others informed. There seems to be so many changes happening.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

jb12 said:


> Thank you for the clarification about the 5 yr RRV. It's a good thing for this forum and people like yourself to keep others informed. There seems to be so many changes happening.


Your post reminiscent me of a famous adage by Albert Einstein:

"There is only one constant in this universe and that constant is change."

Thanks.


----------



## abanglim (Feb 11, 2013)

*New 1 year RRV*

So if granted only 1 year RRV, what does that mean ? 

what are the conditions attached to this 1 year RRV ? 

can I reapply for the 5 years RRV again ?

ablim


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

abanglim said:


> So if granted only 1 year RRV, what does that mean ?
> 
> what are the conditions attached to this 1 year RRV ?
> 
> ...


Once your original visa expires, you have to apply for these RRVs in order to travel outside of the Australia and return back to Australia. In order to apply for the 5 yrs RRRV, you must meet the requirements stated when you apply. I believe that is at least 2 yrs residency from your last RRV. Please check out immi.gov.au website since requirements can change at anytime.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank to the topic starter for the announcement. But I still want to clarify several things, would be grateful if anybody could help.

So, am I correct that 
1. 155 (or its short-time 3 month equivalent 157) RRV visa holder is considered as a permanent resident(as well as 190 and 189 visa holders) and therefore is eligible to apply for a citizenship after some period of living on this type of visa?

2. The procedure of application for 155/157 visa is rather formal and does not imply any English language examinations, skill assessment etc. All you need to do is to fill and submit some form?

3. If my previous statement is correct then could anybody give any examples when a person who has been living in Australia say for 2 years of 5(on 189/190 visa) was refused to be granted 155 visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

newwave said:


> Thank to the topic starter for the announcement. But I still want to clarify several things, would be grateful if anybody could help.
> 
> So, am I correct that
> 1. 155 (or its short-time 3 month equivalent 157) RRV visa holder is considered as a permanent resident(as well as 190 and 189 visa holders) and therefore is eligible to apply for a citizenship after some period of living on this type of visa?
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes, you are only subject to meeting the residency requirements and ties to Australia for RRVs of a validity of 1 year or less.


----------

